# New Color for Me!!!



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Being a life-long John Deere fanatic, I've only owned one other brand (excluding a couple lawn tractors) which was a 1948 model "V" Avery back in the 1970's. 

Seems like my horoscope, or maybe it was a little birdy, I forget, told me to branch out. So yesterday was the day! Made a phone call yesterday morning pertaining to a recent CL ad in St Joe, MO, about 80 miles from home. Seller didn't get off work til 4 pm, so we met him then. I'm now the proud owner of a 1980 Power King 2418! I have a couple friends who own them, I think one is the older "Economy". This one needs some cosmetic work, but is in pretty good shape overall. Front tires & seat are on order, rear tires will be needed later. I plan to paint it J. I. Case "Flambeau Red" when I get to that point. 

It also came with a 4' front blade, 4' mower deck, 12" Brinly plow, wheel weights & manual

I'll use it for shows, the trail ride & work around home!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

grnspot110 said:


> Being a life-long John Deere fanatic, I've only owned one other brand (excluding a couple lawn tractors) which was a 1948 model "V" Avery back in the 1970's.
> 
> Seems like my horoscope, or maybe it was a little birdy, I forget, told me to branch out. So yesterday was the day! Made a phone call yesterday morning pertaining to a recent CL ad in St Joe, MO, about 80 miles from home. Seller didn't get off work til 4 pm, so we met him then. I'm now the proud owner of a 1980 Power King 2418! I have a couple friends who own them, I think one is the older "Economy". This one needs some cosmetic work, but is in pretty good shape overall. Front tires & seat are on order, rear tires will be needed later. I plan to paint it J. I. Case "Flambeau Red" when I get to that point.
> 
> ...


Looks like one of those old Army jeeps. Nice score!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What a beauty! Looks like a cool piece. Can`t tell, is it comparable in size to the Avery?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

pogobill said:


> What a beauty! Looks like a cool piece. Can`t tell, is it comparable in size to the Avery?


Pretty close, the "V" Avery might have been slightly more HP. I pulled a 1-14" plow with the Avery, this one has a 12"!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Years back I had Jim Dandy model little cousin to your Power King...wish I still had it  ...little rear weight set of rear tire chains that old girl could push some snow.

Does your Power King have Koler motor?

Again congrats on the great find.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The 2418 has a Kohler engine ,the 2416,and under,had the Briggs engines.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Years back I had Jim Dandy model little cousin to your Power King...wish I still had it  ...little rear weight set of rear tire chains that old girl could push some snow.
> 
> Does your Power King have Koler motor?
> 
> Again congrats on the great find.


K361QS Kohler! Starter is awful noisy, but it starts & runs good.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Been working on the PK today. Somebody had put cloth backed 80 grit sanding pads on the foot rests with some kind of rubber cement & they didn't use it sparingly! Finally got it all peeled off, added my 2" extensions & sprayed them with Rustoleum bed liner. Also added a 30 cal. ammo box for a few tools.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The PO probably slipped,more than once on the steps.
You can really bark a shin,that way !


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Changed the oil in the PK this morning & took the wheel weights off. This afternoon, I put a pair of 1/2" forged eye bolts on the back of the frame & links on the front of the frame for tie downs. New front tires & seat should be here tomorrow, front rims are due for paint then!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Keewp the updates coming...interesting.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

PK took on his first job this afternoon, hauling sticks fro m the yard after last night's thunder storm.

New seat & front tires came today, look's like I'll be busy tomorrow!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Less than week at its new home PK earning its keep...I like that.

Is there good chance PK will be attending September tractor ride?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Less than week at its new home PK earning its keep...I like that.
> 
> Is there good chance PK will be attending September tractor ride?


Unless it crashes! 

It may not be alone, I have a couple of friends who have one like mine & a smaller "Economy".


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Used my homemade bead breaker on the front tires this morning, then the HF mini changer to hold the rims while I took the tires off. Rims were in good shape, even though I found green goo in one of the tubes! The rims & front weights are now painted. The weights are Cub weights, I found an "IH" cast into them!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Made a stand for the 3-pt plow & two flag holders for the front bumper this morning. They're painted now, along with the grille screen.

Tractor looks much better with the new seat!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

New front tires are mounted & on, along with the front wheel weights, steering column's painted. Did a "test fit" on the Snowco this afternoon!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking good, my friend !


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Made to order fit. :thumbsup:


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sold my John Deere 22B turf maintenance cart this morning (pending payment), that'll cover the price of the new rear tires for PK.

Got started on a 26" x 40" 3-pt carry-all for PK, front frame is finished, but I don't have the 1/8" x 1-1/2" angle I need for the rest of the frame. The steel supplier was closed for the weekend when I went by this morning!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

sorry grnspot110, I hope I have been able remove my post to the correct heading.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Painted PK's rear wheels yesterday, put them back on this morning. Now, what to do about the dent in the hood. Not sure whether to heat it before hammering it out or do it cold!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe real good auto body shop has trick?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Maybe real good auto body shop has trick?


Been thinking about that possibility. We have a shop here in town that could do it, though I'd rather do it myself, that might be the way to go!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you decide to do it, only heat it until it just shows red,and use very light taps,with a flat-face hammer.
If the front edge is open,on the inside,use a chunk of 3/8" steel,and round the edge of it,for a "dolly".
Then go for the side,using the same heat,and tapping,against the flat of the steel chunk.
Heat it all again,once it's done and slap a cold wet cloth on it,to shrink it.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Been working on a 3-pt carry-all for PK, mostly done now except for some aluminum angle around the top edge, don't have any on hand right now. Chief approved & took a ride this afternoon!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Priceless.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

NOW we know the Real reason you built it !:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> NOW we know the Real reason you built it !:lmao::lmao::lmao:


You don't know how right you are!  Chief is getting old & doesn't get around the best anymore, for him to go on next week's trail ride he'll have to have help.

Besides, I just like making things!


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm really enjoying this restoration. You're doing a great job and I hope you keep posting your updates. Thanks!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm going to be busy with other things over the next couple of weeks, but I'll be back with more after that!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

The top link that came with PK was too short, so I cut the ends off one I had & welded them into a piece of pipe. This looks more like the original Power King top link. Yesterday, I welded up a step, painted it & put it on this morning.


----------



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

I have a 16-14 Power King and am amazed at what it will pull. It has a 321 series Kohler motor same as my friends 314 John Deere and my 716 Allis Chalmers though the Allis is 16hp. 
I envy your weights as I am looking for a set and may end up loading the rear tires. I got the Snow Plow blade and 48" mower with mine as well. 
Trying to sort out a starter wiring problem right now.


----------



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

grnspot110 said:


> The top link that came with PK was too short, so I cut the ends off one I had & welded them into a piece of pipe. This looks more like the original Power King top link. Yesterday, I welded up a step, painted it & put it on this morning.


If anyone has a three point set-up for a PK or knows where I can buy one PLEASE let me know.

I am also looking for a hydraulic unit for my PK.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

MarkRiceNY said:


> If anyone has a three point set-up for a PK or knows where I can buy one PLEASE let me know.
> 
> I am also looking for a hydraulic unit for my PK.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-King-...144445?hash=item2821a4dcfd:g:PYQAAOSwNRdX8vir


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finished PK's rear weights today, won't put them back on til I'm finished refurbing PK!

Thw plow parts are all cleaned & painted, I'll put it back together in a few days & store it in the back shed until I need it.


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

grnspot110 said:


> Been thinking about that possibility. We have a shop here in town that could do it, though I'd rather do it myself, that might be the way to go!


I have done Body work all my life so maybe I can help. As mentioned a flat face body hammer is a must. A dolly would be a great help but a piece of hard Maple or Oak I have used before; especially if the shape has a curve to it. 
I would not heat it unless all else fails. There is pretty good sheet metal in these hoods and you have less of a chance of stretching the metal and making it too thin than you do with heat.
Repeated firm smacks with the hammer work better than real hard heavy hits. That type of dent looks like it was folded so some sort of repair was already tried I suspect. You do not want to over work the metal and heat can make it brittle if it has already been worked.
As you get to the point the high spots are leveling out strike with a sliding motion to pull the metal towards the low spot.
Don't be afraid the work both sides.
Its not difficult just be patient.

Good Luck!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

"You do not want to over work the metal and heat can make it brittle if it has already been worked."
If you've been" doing body work,all your life",you'd know that heating metal that has been worked,and let to cool slowly ,SOFTENS the Metal,it doesn't make it brittle,unless you use too much heat.
It's called ANNEALING,and heat is also used to shrink metal
It just depends on HOW MUCH HEAT !
Heating metal to a soft red,is best for pulling dents,or shrinking.Using a dolly,and striking from tha back,after heating(VERY light taps!)will reform the rolled edge,...then just let it cool,on its own.

Clarification:
The PK was built before the switch to thinner (HSS,or UHSS) materials.
It is mild steel,so it's easier to work.
HSS =High Strength Steel
UHSS= Ultra HighStrength Steel

The HSS is used in most newer vehicles,and can warp,with too much heat, OR lose the Tensile strength.
It's used in body panels,and some other areas,but with careful use of heat,can be reformed,with out harm.
UHSS is is stronger,but CAN"T be worked ,either with heat,or shaping,and should be cut out and replaced.
It's used in sub-frames.bracings,impact braces in doors,etc.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finished up the Brinly 3-pt plow this morning, it'll be stored in the back shed until needed!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's better than showroom right there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

jhngardner367 said:


> "You do not want to over work the metal and heat can make it brittle if it has already been worked."
> If you've been" doing body work,all your life",you'd know that heating metal that has been worked,and let to cool slowly ,SOFTENS the Metal,it doesn't make it brittle,unless you use too much heat.
> It's called ANNEALING,and heat is also used to shrink metal
> It just depends on HOW MUCH HEAT !
> ...



You are correct on all counts. Not actually having the piece in front of me I based my comments what i thought would be the most helpful without causing more problems. 
I always prefer the hammer and dolly method before going to heat. Its just how I was taught and practiced.
Hopefully we have been able to give him some good advice on his already fine looking tractor.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I ended up taking the hood to a local body shop for the hammering, then I puttied & finished it. Put the decals, latches & beading on this morning. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa9WvapmIxU[/ame]


----------



## MarkRiceNY (May 15, 2016)

Very nicely done! You have much to be proud of there! I hope when I have mine done it looks half as good!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats looks great. Now you wont want to use it because it will get dirty.lol Nice job.


----------

